# الصابون السائل



## ابوطارق المقدسي (18 مارس 2006)

الرجاء ممن يعرف تصنيع المنظف السائل لغسيل الصحون افادتي بها وبالتفصيل


----------



## رجب 9 (26 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان التركيبة البسيطة لصابون الجلي ل 100 كغم :1-حمض السلفونيك ( 6 كغم )2- كوستيك صوديوم ( Naoh )3- تكسابون ( 3 كغم)4- مغلظ ( ملح كلوريد الصوديوم او تللوز) حتى الحصول على اللزوجة المطلوبة5- يضاف العطر المناسب والمادة الحافظة 6-يكمل الماء حتى يصبح الوزن الكلي 100 كغم


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (27 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدى صلاح (31 مارس 2006)

الصابون السائل له عدة طرق


----------



## حمدى صلاح (31 مارس 2006)

اريد ان اعرف طريقة كلوركس الالوان


----------



## حمدى صلاح (31 مارس 2006)

ما هى طريقة عمل الفنيك


----------



## eyadamk (1 أبريل 2006)

ارجو ان تكون الطريقة التالية تفي بالغرض ....

الصابون السائل :
المكونات :
- صودا كاوية 4%
-روائح (حسب الطلب)
-سلفونيت 4%
-جليسرين (حسب الطلب)
-سليكات 7%
-ماء 85%
طريقة التحضير :
-يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب حتي تبرد .
-يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب .
- يوضع محلول الصودا الكاوية إلي المحلول المخفف لمادة السلفونيت
-يوضع علي المزيج السليكات والروائح والجلسرين ثم التقليب لفترة حتي يتم الدمج الكامل للصابون .
-يعبأ الصابون في العبوات المقترحة ثم تغلف


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (11 أبريل 2006)

مشكورين جميعا:14:


----------



## nighttaurus (17 أبريل 2006)

مرحبا ارغب بطريقة صناعة مسحوق الغسالات الاوتماتيكية والعادية للغسيل الملون والابيض
فارجو من يساعدني بذلك


----------



## ابو الريان (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا لست مهندس كيميائي 
هل من الممكن كتابة الاسماء الكيميائية باسمائها التجارية


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع شيق


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

للاسف معظم الطرق المكتوبة لصناعة الصابون السائل خالي من الدقة العلمية فمثلا لايجب ان يحتوي الصابون السائل المخصص لغسيل اطباق المائدة سليكات الصوديوم , يجب الا تقل المادة الفعالة عن 10% ( حمض السلفونيك)0 وذلك طبقا للمواصفة القياسية المصرية 0
أخوكم في الله 
محمد الكيميائي


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بعد الشكر الجزيل لكم جميعا
اخي محمد الكيميائي هل اجد عندك الطريقة العلمية الدقيقة مشكورا


----------



## rodius (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يرجى منمن يعمل في صناعة المنظفات ان يفيدنا 
لان الطريقة العملية تختلف عن الطريقة النظرية
و شكرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد ابو عبدة (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## U S (15 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ehab_200751 (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مبتدئ في الكيميا (6 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور بس شو هاد naoh


----------

